# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DX-70TH

## ut2uf

!

   Alinco dx-70th:        ,      -20.     .   -20      . -   ?      VR2,     3-  -2 (455 ).             ,     :(     ,      ... 
-     ?!
      ,   , ...

 . , ut2uf

----------


## rw3zg

!  1997  ! !
 ! ,     " -61"  !
 ...   ....!  !,    -...  ,   !   :Smile:  .

 ! .
73!

----------


## Comprex

?    -     .    , ........ .  -    .

----------


## Comprex

.     FT-2000.    .    .   ,  .  , .     Hi-Fi.   .     .......   FT-847,    .   - 100  50 .   120  .   50.      ,   .

----------


## Comprex

.  . , .    ,      .

----------


## Comprex

http://maas-elektronik.com/Ersatztei...-ALINCO.1.html

----------


## RK0SC

DX-77.    5 . .    .     .

----------

